# Folded Horn Martin Audio WSX



## palomo (Feb 18, 2013)

Este tema lo inicio por pedido de varios amigos del foro, los cuales me han solicitado y casi amenazado de muerte si no les compartía los datos de este excelente bafle  .

Les cuento la experiencia que tengo con ellos, mi sistema de audio lo empecé con un par de bafles clones cervin vega con bocinas selenium,  para mí una delicia de frecuencias bajas pero hoo que lejos estaba de la realidad en ese entonces, obligado por la competencia tenía que ampliar más el sonido así que otro par de bafles eran necesarios, al buscar otro par de selenium estos ya no existían en el mercado de mi país así que tuve que buscar otras opciones, para esto mi   elección fue las 18sound LW2400 como ya tenía el capricho de ocupar bafles tipo yorkville SL1208 me propuse fabricarlos solo que en esos días fue imposible adquirir los planos a buen precio o mínimo un clon decente,  los que encontraba nada que ver con las medidas que deben  ser, buscando encontré estos Martin Audio tenía dos opciones hacer los horn que recomendaba 18sound o estos Martin, opte por estos últimos solo que termine pidiendo ayuda a un amigo carpintero ya que si esta algo complicado.

Al oír el primero casi lloro de tristeza sonaba horrible,  pero como el segundo ya estaba al 60% de fabricación decidí terminarlo y ver si podía venderlos, al poner ya el par con bocinas 18sound me tuvieron que detener ya que iba con hacha en mano dispuestos a hacerlos leña , dos días después una luz de cordura llego a mi  mente los estaba alimentando con un amplificador cervin CV2400 y pensé que no era suficiente para este tipo de bafle y bocina, y como un capricho mio era tener un cervin CV5000 fui a comprarlo al llegar y conectarlo con los Martin casi se me salen las lágrimas   la presión que tienen es sorprendente tanto como la tonalidad,  en el cros hober le puse el corte para tocar ritmo de cumbia y casi me rompe las ventanas, al hacer el corte para música moderna (llámese música electrónica) fue como si tuviera conectadas 4 cervin además el sonido llega más lejos y tiene más presencia de cerca, cosa que las cervin no lo tienen a las pobres desde ese día les hice el feo.

Apenas pude obtener las medidas correctas de los horn yorkville que subí al foro en este tema y la verdad no pienso cambiar de modelo, las Martin Audio me trabajan perfectamente en este momento tengo 4 pero estoy juntando para comprar otro par de bocinas 18sound y hacer otro par de Martin.

Para los que quieran hacer este tipo de bafle les comento que deben tener un excelente  amplificador mínimo de 2400w por canal a 4Ω así como buenas bocinas, no he probado estos bafles con bocinas de dudosa calidad por lo tanto no puedo decir cómo se comportarían, lo que si se es que con buenas bocinas necesitan un buen ampli para que funcionen como debe ser.

Saludos al foro espero que les guste este horn. 
[/COLOR] 
Si algún moderador considera que este tema debe otro lugar, le pido lo ubique donde debe ser correcto.


----------



## detrakx (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola Palomo, esta muy bueno el  Folded que subistes, excelente trabajo. 

Ahora leo algunas cuestiones que no terminan de cerrarme.

Como puede ser que cambiando de el amplificador hallas obtenido un sonido totalmente distinto  ? A lo sumo obtendras un sonido mas potente al incrementar la potencia.

Sabias que los folded horn son los diseños mas eficientes en bajas frecuencias ? 
el rendimiento es alrededor de los 103db/1W/1m  promedio en el rango de frecuencias que reproduce. 
Estos quiere decir que con solo unos pocos watts a 1m te tendria que patear lindo el bafle. 
No veo la necesidad de cambiar un amplificador por que suene mal los bafles. 
A lo sumo veo la manera de ecualizarlo para que suenen como corresponden. 

Como es eso de que ajustastes el croosover al ritmo de la cumbia ??? Eso ya a esta altura me supera. 

Antes que nada, te recomiendo que te informes respecto a los filtros de audio. Para que comprendas bien que un croosover se ajusta en base a la respuesta de los tranductores (bocinas). Y no en base al ritmo de una musica en particular.

Luego seria interesante que midas la respuesta de tus folded horn, y medios agudos para saber donde realmente es conveniente ajustar el croosover y anomalias del sistema para poder ecualizarlo.

Una cosa mas la potencia no es sinonimo de buena calidad sonora.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo (Mar 1, 2013)

Todo esto que dices lo entiendo detrakx no creas que estoy en pañales en cuestiones de audio , al indicar el corte para el ritmo llamado cumbia a lo mejor no entiendes este concepto, veo que eres de España, en esta región el ritmo de cumbia requiere que el corte sea alrededor de los 300 a 350 de lo contrario el trabajo se le dejaría a los medios y estos tonos perderían fuerza, en la música electrónica es diferente en este caso el corte lo hago alrededor de 150 Hrz aquí si requiero que el bajo sea lo más profundo posible debido al estilo de música, esto podría causar mucha polémica a lo mejor los que estamos en esta región entenderán que a la gente le gusta que los bajos suenen y les alborote los cabellos (esto es en sentido figurado) esto se debe a que muchas veces tocamos al aire libre, este tipo de corte para música colombiana creme que nunca lo ocuparía en un lugar cerrado ya que tendríamos rebotes de señales a lo bestia y la música sería difícil de apreciar.

Lo que dices del amplificador también lo entiendo, te lo explico sé que esta bocina está diseñada para conectar potencias grandes así que al hacer un bafle que está probado en todos los sentidos (vi su curva de respuesta medida en otro foro) yo esperaba en el momento de probarlo algo diferente a mis clones, solo que el sonido que salía era diferente si te digo que no tenía cuerpo estaría cayendo en expresiones sin sentido que no tienen cabida en este foro , pero el sonido obtenido no me gusto para nada, al tratar de llevarlas más allá de las cervin-vega el amplificador entro en saturación ocasionando distorsión así que el sonido obtenido con el mismo amplificador no tenía caso el gasto mayor con estos bafles y bocinas, a esto me referí con sonido nefasto así que aquí cabe aclarar esto.

Una vez obtenido el CV5000 el Martin-audio se comportó mucho mejor que una cervin aun con el mismo tipo de bocina, se hiso la prueba poniendo las 18sound en los dos tipos de bafle y a cierta distancia el sonido del cervin se perdía no así la del Martin.

 Respecto a los filtros de audio con que se come eso explícamelo 4 años de ingeniera electrónica yo creo que me dormí en esa clase……Naaaa  se dé que hablas y se asta donde llevar cada bocina sin salir de sus parámetros.

Los consejos que pones no están de más ya que cualquiera que no tenga los conocimientos sificientes puede tener ideas por donde leer y estudiar.


Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Mar 2, 2013)

Ahora algunas cosas quedan un poco mas claras otras siguen difusas.
En primer lugar soy Argentino y creeme que conozco la cumbia, comparando con la musica electronica es como comparar chanchos con zanahorias. No hay relacion alguna partiendo de que la naturaleza de los sonidos son totalmente distintos. E incluso los tipos de mezclas.
Ahora bien, tu dices que dependiendo del estilo musical ajustas el croosover. mmmmmmm. Personalmente eso no lo comparto. Yo me enfocaria mas en el ajuste del sistema con un eq.  Y para el caso de un vivo con mic abiertos buscar el balance desde la mesa de mezcla.
Ojo comprendo bien a lo que te referis con manejar el cruce entre los bajos y los medios. Y de ahi mandar mas o menos potencia a cada parlante. No puedo decir si esta bien o mal. Por que no conozco tu sistema de audio. y cada sistema es un mundo a aparte.

Por otra parte vuelvo a lo de los folded. 
Si sos un entendido como decis, en la cual conoces muchos sistemas y sabes que es lo que suena bien. 
Todo esto totalmente subjetivo. y tus clones no sonaron bien ante las primeras pruebas, entonces subjetivamente podemos llegar a la conclusion de que tus clones responden para la mie**a. 
Que luego hallas puesto la nueva potencia milagrosa, logrando entregar mas potencia al parlante y este rinda mas. Seguimos en la misma pero con mas SPL.  A lo sumo no tuvistes en cuenta que la respuesta del oido humano varia con la presion sonora. Y tener un SPL elevado todo suena mas parejito.   

Creo que tu espectativas apuntan a la eficiencia del bafle y al maximo SPL. En vez de ver como responde.
Ahora bien si el 18sound en la caja Martin cuando lo escuchastes sono con "poco cuerpo" eso es indicio de que tenes una Fc alta y por ello las frecuencias por debajo de fc se atenuan.

Ahora, si para ti el que suena mas lejos es mejor. Para mi eso significa es mas eficiente. y eso no garantiza que responda bien y mucho menos a que suene bien. 


Saludos.


----------



## Arthas (Jul 4, 2013)

palomo al hacer las comparaciones entre el cerwin y el wsx probando el mismo parlante en ambas cabinas los probastes con el mismo amplificador cerwin cv5000. La verdad quiero hacerme unos sub wsx ya que he leído en algunos foros que son muy buenos 

saludos


----------



## palomo (Ago 9, 2013)

Upss disculpa la tardanza de mi respuesta Arthas he estado fuera del foro mucho tiempo, si hice las comparaciones con el mismo amplificador te platico como:

Al principio tenia los cervin con bocinas selenium alimentadas con un amplificador cv2500 sonaban bien, despues a estos mismos bafles les puse las bocinas 18sound la respuesta fue mejor ya que estas ultimas tienen mejor tonalidad que las selenium, aparte que son mas sencibles.

La segunda prueba fue cuando cambie las bocinas a los WSX, primero las selenium el sonido no era diferente entre las cervin y las WSX con estas bocinas, la diferencia las marco las 18sound ya que en estos bafles se comportaron mucho mejor, como hice 4 bafle WSX tube la oportunidad de comparar 2 con selenium y 2 con 18sound.

en un principio como comente tube problemas pero fue porque los estaba alimentando con un amplificador cervin cv2500, y al tratar de llevarlo mas alla de su capacidad lo saturaba muy rapido ya que esperaba una mejora en SLP cosa que no lo logre con el cv2500 pero si con el cv5000, y aqui fue cuando todo cambio, las cervin con 18sound sonaron mas secas que las WSX con el mismo tipo de bocina con las WSX el bajo se siente mas profundo y mas controlado aparte que tienen mas extencion y se compararon con el mismo volumen y con los mismos cortes.

Las selenium al ser menos eficientes con los bafles cervin no tenian la misma precion se les tuvo que aumentar el volumen para tratar que se igualen a las 18sound pero su sonido dejo mucho que desear, no paso lo mismo cuando las selenium se pusieron en los WSX logre que sonaran igual que las 18sound solamente que mientras estas estaban a la mitad del volumen el canal que tenia las selenium casi tenia que estar a 3/4 de su recorrido.

Asi que espero te sirva de algo mi experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 24, 2013)

bellas! bellas cornetas!!!! felicitaciones Palomo! se ven de lujo!! 

necesito dar con alguien que tenga experiencia en diseño y hechura de este tipo de bafles, estoy a mitad del calculo de un híbrido "TapperedQuarterWaveVoigtPipeHorn"


----------



## alcides alvarez (Feb 28, 2014)

El único detallito de estas cajitas  es que pesan una barbaridad pero asi como pesan rinden mil gracias por el aporte...


----------



## alcides alvarez (Abr 29, 2014)

Aqui les traigo algunas fotos que les adelanto no son de muy buena calidad por ser tomadas con mi telefono. Primero les comentare mi experiencia con estas cajas. Me toco desarmar dos de las tres cajas que tenia,por la cantidad de material que estas WSX se llevan  ,pero pensé que si sonaban como se veian valia la pena. Me pase casi tres días haciendo el cambio de milímetros a centrimetros y los grados o dobles que llevan pero alfin terminadas me sentí . Ahora la  prueba de fuego darle potencia de audio. En ese momento contaba con solo un poder de 400w por canal y al darle volumen  me dejo   y comense a recordar la familia del que publico ese archivo y peor aun fue recordar que había desarmado dos de las que tenia para armar eso, pero al rato y después ya carmado, me puse a leer nuevamente y entendi que me estaba pasando igual que al publicador y decidi colocar en mono(BRIGE) el amplificador para tener mas potencia y   SOLPRESA se escuchaban fenomenal. Solo dos cajas tenían mejor sonido y mejor rendimiento que las tres que tenia anteriomente y el bajo podía escucharse a distancia. Al contrario de los otros que a algunos metros el golpe se perdia. Ya compre otra lamina de mdf para comenzar el armado de la tercera caja y les prometo que ire tomando fotos para publicarlas aquí  y disculpen que se atravesó una caja de bebidas espirituosa en una de las fotos. Haaa olvide darle las gracias al compañero palomo y que disculpas por lo que dije en ese momento de desilusión,al final eche muchas bendiciones


----------



## palomo (May 2, 2014)

Que bueno que te sirvieron, imagínate a mi me paso pero alimentándolas con 1200w solo que las bocinas son 18sound estas necesitan un poder en verdad musculosos para dar lo que tienen.

No se que  tipo de bocina le pusiste, espero que lo comentes, pero si en verdad quieres que suenen con el SLP que te ponga los pelos de punta, ponle bocinas de buena calidad (18soun, B&W, colosus)  y un amplificador mínimo de 2500w,  y ya me contaras.

Haa y una recomendación, el MDF no es bueno para este tipo de bafles ya que debido a su peso no creo que tenga suficiente fuerza en la madera (cartón comprimido) para sostenerse el mismo, esto lógico no se vera al principio pero con el paso del tiempo y debido a que son móviles terminaran debilitándose en sus uniones y dando al traste todo tu trabajo, lo mejor es el contrachapado de abedul baltico pero si te es imposible de acceder a este tipo de madera (como yo) ocupa contrachapado de pino, y si de plano quieres meter el MDF  ponle un buen esqueleto interno de refuerzo.

Saludos.


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 2, 2014)

Gracias por la recomendación pero comprar en Venezuela un poder de esos  o un altavoz de esos, es cosa de millonarios debido a las devaluaciones que se han hecho por el gobierno . Una opción seria construir un poder de esos pero también, implica un gasto enorme  aunque me atrevería . Las cornetas o altavoces que uso , no son muy buenas segun  me dicen, es mas ya he tenido que repararlas tres veces . Aquí te muestro una imagen de las que uso en medios y en los bajos uso la misma marca pero de 18" y 1500 w supuestamente.


----------



## palomo (May 3, 2014)

Uff estuve buscando sus parámetros por Internet y nada, si es posible podrías poner un poco de sus especificaciones y si en caso que no las tengas lee el tema "Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas" ¿imagino que no te es indiferente el tema? saca el diámetro de la bobina así como su xmax.

 Si ya los has tenido que reparar 3 veces mejor piensa en cambiarlos estas gastando mas que si te compraras unas buenas bocinas, no se que marcas puedas encontrar por donde vives, comenta, así podría ayudarte recomendándote una buena bocina lógico marcas que puedas comprar haciendo un pequeño sacrificio.

Lo del precio de esas bocinas estas en lo cierto en mi caso me pude comprar mis primeras 18sound LW2400 por un bono que me llego en el trabajo de 800Dlls, exactos para el par de bocinas 400Dlls c/u desde entonces cada ves que puedo aparto un poco ya que voy por el tercer par.

Para un buen poder te recomiendo el MTE que posteo Oscar Monsalvo, en el foro ay un PCB modificado que une el driver y los transistores de salida si no te gusta estar cableando, este poder lo hice hace tiempo solo que le llegaron al precio y lo tuve que vender, según Oscar tiene 1200w de salida por canal a 2Ω aunque no recomienda bajarlo tanto yo le conectaba 3 bocinas a 8Ω c/u y trabajaba feliz.

Otro candidato seria el QSC.

Espero que comentes...... Saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 5, 2014)

"Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas" ¿imagino que no te es indiferente el tema? saca el diámetro de la bobina así como su xmax.
                                                                                                                                            Para ser cincero, primera vez que leo algo de eso. El diámetro de la bobina es de 4" y si estoy seguro que no soporta la potencia que dice. Hare el esfuerzo para comprar algo mejor como los tan comentados P300 que dicen ser muy buenos o almenos algo que soporte mas potencia y sobre el amplificador en el monton de circuitos tengo el QSC1700,el cual abandone por el TR35OO publicado por YIROSHI pero recién estoy estudiando un supuesto mounstro clase H.           Este es el esquema


----------



## palomo (May 7, 2014)

waooow bonita bestia, sacando cuentas al aire esa cosa te debe dar aproximadamente 2300w a 2Ω por canal de acuerdo a su alimentación, me estoy animando  con un transformador toroidal de 1.3KvA  por canal andará joya, tengo un transformador que me puede entregar el voltaje del riel bajo así que si me lo permites me gustaría probarlo y en caso que si funcione mandar hacer los tafo para este ampli y añadirle los inyectores, con el riel bajo calculo que dará unos 400w a 4Ω y como 700w a 2Ω  ya me convencí asi que pronto estaremos dando noticias de esto.


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 7, 2014)

palomo dijo:


> waooow bonita bestia, sacando cuentas al aire esa cosa te debe dar aproximadamente 2300w a 2Ω por canal de acuerdo a su alimentación, me estoy animando  con un transformador toroidal de 1.3KvA  por canal andará joya, tengo un transformador que me puede entregar el voltaje del riel bajo así que si me lo permites me gustaría probarlo y en caso que si funcione mandar hacer los tafo para este ampli y añadirle los inyectores, con el riel bajo calculo que dará unos 400w a 4Ω y como 700w a 2Ω  ya me convencí asi que pronto estaremos dando noticias de esto.



Si hermano eso mismo dije cuando vi ese esquema. Espero me comentes resultados


----------



## alcides alvarez (Jun 2, 2014)

En proceso de construcción de la tercera caja disculpen que fue mi cuñada quien tomo las fotos y no quito las palometas esas que tiene por sillas


----------



## kike0105 (Nov 19, 2015)

Un saludo a todos en el Foro, se que este tema es viejo pero me gustaría saber si alguien tiene por ahí los planos del Bafle Martín audio WS218X, ya me he bajado algunos planos pero con medidas externas y necesito medidas internas con los cortes que lleva del Port y salidas de aire de antemano muchas gracias a todos en el foro.

Adjunto imágenes del bafle.


----------



## LoMax13CE (Nov 19, 2015)

Hola Palomo, tremendos bafles, tu hablas de 18Sound pero, puedes especificar el modelo exacto de bocina que usaste en estos bafles?.
Saludos...


----------



## palomo (Nov 27, 2015)

18sound modelo LW2400

kike al parecer si tengo los planos deja los busco y los pongo


----------



## kike0105 (Nov 27, 2015)

palomo dijo:


> 18sound modelo LW2400
> 
> kike al parecer si tengo los planos deja los busco y los pongo




Hola Palomo, muchas gracias me seria de mucha ayuda para poder hacer el proyecto que tengo en mente, estaré al pendiente de los planos y nuevamente muchas gracias.


Saludos.


----------



## carlosperezcayetano (Abr 7, 2016)

Esas 18sound  LW2400 son de lo mejor también la B&C 18TBX100 18 inch 1200W 8 Ohm tiene bajos profundos yo uso las b&c en los yorkville  LS1208  , las 18sound de 1200w en los b 52 folded horn suenan claro y potentes.

Saludos de México


----------



## velmax2013 (Abr 11, 2016)

Alguien tiene los planos del Martín ws18x (frontal)? Gracias


----------



## franklin1984 (Sep 20, 2016)

kike0105 dijo:


> un saludo a todos en el foro, se que este tema es viejo pero me gustaría saber si alguien tiene por ahí los planos del bafle martín audio ws218x, ya me he bajado algunos planos pero con medidas externas y necesito medidas internas con los cortes que lleva del port y salidas de aire de antemano muchas gracias a todos en el foro.
> 
> Adjunto imágenes del bafle.




quien tiene la dedida del desahogo de las esquinas


----------



## Jose Santa Ana (Mar 5, 2018)

Buenas tardes foro. Parece que ya hace algunos años de esta plática del WSX y el pedido del plano Martin W218X, les proporciono un plano y algunas imagenes que parece es del plano original. Saludos.


----------



## Jose Santa Ana (Mar 5, 2018)

Ah! Se me pasaba, si pueden pasarme el plano del bafle Apogee como el de la foto, se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 5, 2018)

es lo mejor que escuchado para bajos yo arme un par de 15"


----------



## duvan13 (Mar 11, 2021)

hola espero estén bien Saludos desde Colombia me gustaría saber los cortes que le hacen a esta caja los filtros y por favor la ecualización si paramétrica o  grafica les agradezco......


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2021)

duvan13 dijo:


> hola espero estén bien Saludos desde Colombia me gustaría saber los cortes que le hacen a esta caja los filtros y por favor la ecualización si paramétrica o  grafica les agradezco......



*Traducción:*


			
				duvan13 dijo:
			
		

> *H*ola espero estén bien
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia
> 
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------

